# Mandatory evacuation here...



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just got the call from our town - we have to leave! It's mandatory now. Sure hope I have a house when we get back on Sunday. 

This'll be an interesting few days with all the dogs and cats...and people...:w00t: all in one house.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck dear friend. Love to all. Our house out east is in a flood zone and won't know until tomorrow morning whether or not we can go back to our apartment in the city because it's a flood zone, too.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my Pat!!!!!! :w00t: :grouphug: I too hope is all ok for you coming home to. Stay safe.....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Be safe Pat (and everyone), I hope your house is OK when you get back.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, DH & I will say a prayer for you, your home & your family. Sending love. See you in HH! Let us hear if all is well! God be w/you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pat I'm so happy you're getting out...been worrying about you! 

Kerry, so you're staying on the Island and not Manhatten, or do you mean it's a 'wait and see till tomorrow? Will be worrying about you too and all who are in the path..especialy with flooding.

Our issue here will be power outtages for long term but we have a big generator so should be fine as long as the big trees around the house stay upright. Ground is very wet and we could get wind gusts up to 70mph. We've lost trees in lesser strength winds so a little concerned , but what will be will be.

I'm spending today changing beds and getting all laundry caught up. Even though a generator... I'll be too 'freaky' to actully do anything such as that. LOL I went to the store this AM to get some basics ( milk, bread etc. ) and lots of people getting bottled water, flashlights batteries, paper goods etc... 

I'm making up some egg salad, tuna salad , meatballs and sauce, chicken parm, so we can do easy heat-up . We've had long term power outtages in lesser storms than this( thus the reason for getting the big generator and best investment we could have made!) so I like to make life as easy as possible.

PLEASE everyone don't take chances.. do whatever it takes to be assured you and yours will be safe!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Stay safe, Pat and keep those babies safe too!!! Let us know how you are when you can!!! :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope your home stays safe too Pat, but am glad you are going to safe ground. Take your important papers with you too.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

You and all those affected on the East Coast are in my prayers. Try to check in if at all possible so we know everyone is all right.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Stay safe Pat:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Just got the call from our town - we have to leave! It's mandatory now. Sure hope I have a house when we get back on Sunday.
> 
> This'll be an interesting few days with all the dogs and cats...and people...:w00t: all in one house.


Pat, I am so sorry you have to leave your beautiful home. And, I hope all is well with your house after the storm. The important thing is that you and family are safe. This storm is supposed to be awful and life threatening.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

stay safe everyone!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm glad you're leaving, too, Pat. I was worried about you. I hope your home will be unaffected.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for your well wishes. I keep walking around trying to figure out what is important to take, I have the strong box and house and flood insurance paperwork...I copied all my pictures from my computer onto a "passport" hard drive. But other than that....I have mostly dog stuff in my trunk!!! :w00t: what is wrong with me!!!???!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The A Team said:


> Thanks for your well wishes. I keep walking around trying to figure out what is important to take, I have the strong box and house and flood insurance paperwork...I copied all my pictures from my computer onto a "passport" hard drive. But other than that....I have mostly dog stuff in my trunk!!! :w00t: what is wrong with me!!!???!!!


LOL.... God love ya Pat... you're just a typical 'Spoiled Maltese" owner LOL


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

lol..Pat I would be the exact same way. But I probably wouldn't have had the clarity of mind to copy all my pics off the computer. You're good in a crisis I can tell. Praying you and your family stays safe and that your house survives with no damage. (((hugs)))


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am so happy that you are moving inland! I pray that your home stays safe.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Thanks for your well wishes. I keep walking around trying to figure out what is important to take, I have the strong box and house and flood insurance paperwork...I copied all my pictures from my computer onto a "passport" hard drive. But other than that....I have mostly dog stuff in my trunk!!! :w00t: what is wrong with me!!!???!!!


Well we have the same illness,we'd have more doggie stuff than people stuff!
I just copied all my piccies and info on to a small portable external 1 TB hard drive.It's about the size of a small digital camera. I keep it w/ my lap top to I can grab it quick if I need to.
It's really a good idea to scan important papers,insurance info and vet records into a prigram that organizes it and store it on a couple of portable hard drives...just in case...


Be careful and we'll pray your house is untouched!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Praying that everything is OK and that Irene takes another last minute turn away from the coast.

Stay safe.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Thanks for your well wishes. I keep walking around trying to figure out what is important to take, I have the strong box and house and flood insurance paperwork...I copied all my pictures from my computer onto a "passport" hard drive. But other than that....I have mostly dog stuff in my trunk!!! :w00t: what is wrong with me!!!???!!!


 
Pat, don't forget Stan!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Good luck Pat and EVERYONE in Irene's path. My prayers are with you all.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Be safe Pat and everyone else near the coast! We have evacuations going on here too! Traffic is crazy!!! :blink: I am a few miles from the mandatory evacuation area... but we have lots of trees around our home and i am fearful that some of them will fall!! We also have a big window in our family room that could break! Plus we have 2 bay windows that ALREADY leak!! This is gonna be a scary storm!!! Electric company already called our phones and said we are going to be out of power probably for days!! Everyone be safe! :thumbsup:

I am near Atlantic city... and all casinos are already starting to close...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Stay safe Pat. I know you are worried about your house, I would be too. Keep everyone safe!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

kodie said:


> Be safe Pat and everyone else near the coast! We have evacuations going on here too! Traffic is crazy!!! :blink: I am a few miles from the mandatory evacuation area... but we have lots of trees around our home and i am fearful that some of them will fall!! We also have a big window in our family room that could break! Plus we have 2 bay windows that ALREADY leak!! This is gonna be a scary storm!!! Electric company already called our phones and said we are going to be out of power probably for days!! Everyone be safe! :thumbsup:
> 
> I am near Atlantic city... and all casinos are already starting to close...


Stacey, sure hope it's not as bad as they're calling for! The guy across the lagoon boarded up his windows and doors....the rest of us just watched saying.....hummmm.....maybe we should have done that 

We have two bay windows and two sliding glass doors....:w00t:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Stay safe, Pat! I'm praying your house will be okay.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

You are in our prayers, girlfriend! Be well.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Maglily said:


> Pat, don't forget Stan!



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I'm sure the hurricane will lose significant power by the time it head further North. Do who have any North Carolina members? They are getting him first. The hub's family is from there but far enough inland to be same, thank God.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - so glad you're leaving. My SIL is packing up from Tuckerton too and heading to one of her sister's. I heard they're going to be shutting down the Garden State Parkway South of exit 98 later. Stay safe!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Pat - did the guy across the lagoon move his bar and TV inside???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Pat - did the guy across the lagoon move his bar and TV inside???


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Oh gosh Erin. I remember that from the party. :drinkup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

kodie said:


> Be safe Pat and everyone else near the coast! We have evacuations going on here too! Traffic is crazy!!! :blink: I am a few miles from the mandatory evacuation area... but we have lots of trees around our home and i am fearful that some of them will fall!! We also have a big window in our family room that could break! Plus we have 2 bay windows that ALREADY leak!! This is gonna be a scary storm!!! Electric company already called our phones and said we are going to be out of power probably for days!! Everyone be safe! :thumbsup:
> 
> I am near Atlantic city... and all casinos are already starting to close...


Look at it this way. If your leaky windows breake, insurance will replace them. Stay safe, don't take any chances.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thinking about all of our East Coast SM members and praying for a safe end to all this hurricane craziness! Stay safe Pat!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Pat - did the guy across the lagoon move his bar and TV inside???


Well the bar is put away, not sure about the TV - that's inside that little sun room they have there.....

Another guy across the lagoon has a pretty big boat, he has it tied to his dock and other lines stretched across the lagoon to my neighbor Kathy's pilings. 

It looks so quiet and desserted around here now....i'm still glad we're waiting till morning to leave. The storm isn't due to hit till tomorrow night.

My dad and sister are staying over night here and we had a "hurricane pizza party" tonight!!! The cars are packed so hopefully we'll get out of here at a decent hour.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Well the bar is put away, not sure about the TV - that's inside that little sun room they have there.....
> 
> Another guy across the lagoon has a pretty big boat, he has it tied to his dock and other lines stretched across the lagoon to my neighbor Kathy's pilings.
> 
> ...


LOL...leave it to Pat. In the face of disaster she's still able to be the hostest with the mostest and throw a party. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

To all of you east coasters - stay safe!!! Our thoughts and prayers are with you all!

Also, heard that Chicago is sending electric crews your way - staging them in Philadelphia - scheduled to arrive after the storm hits Saturday so they can assist with power restoration. 

Hugs, love and puppy kisses to you all!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Stay safe Pat! Be sure to leave early enough that you don't end up riding (no pun intended) out the storm in your car. I hope your neighbor's boat doesn't end up in your house. People seem to under estimate the power of rising water.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sending prayers for all of you, Pat. And praying hard that no damage occurs.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

be safe pat , i was wondering about u too , everyone be safe , i think im ok since im not close to the water ... kind of scary , i hope irene is not so bad to us.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Everyone please stay safe. A house can be replaced a life cannot.rayer:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Pat, you & your entire family will be in our prayers. Safety to all as we ride out Irene. Took pictures of the entire house today.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wishing you all the best of luck, dear Pat and family. 
Stay safe!
(hugs)


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Pat, you and your family are in my thoughts. Please stay safe!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - we just found out that one of my SILs and two nephews and their families who live in NJ have to be evacuated tomorrow morning. They all have relatives to stay with away from the water but it means moving pets, kids, etc. But better safe than sorry. Will be thinking of you and your crew.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Pat, don't forget Stan!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

Pat, I'll keep you in my prayers, I know you'll be okay. God is watching over all of us in this scary time.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're praying for everyone to be safe!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm just sick about this. You are all in my thoughts, and prayers.

For all on the East Coast, please keep us updated. 

We love you,

Deb, Jops, LBB, Johnny, Tommy, Coby, Raul, Rosanna, Earl, and Daisy :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Stay safe all my NYC and NJ and surrounding east coast neighbors. The path is going right over my CT house and we're on the 11th floor in NYC..pray the windows hold..and the trees in my yard also stay put. 
Mox will be on lead and collar and possibly in his crate where he like it for most of the storm...gotta stay clam for him. That's why we have better living through medication ( the x...lol) Glad you left Pat..and Kerry I hope you moved to higher ground. We're up in CT if you get stuck...they are shutting down mass transit at noon. In 30 years of living in NYC I never remember people being evacuated from east 37th street and 1st. Heck they cleared out all of NYU hospital on 30th? We're only 1 block from the east river. 

Oy! it's all just stuff. As long as we're all safe..Heck they even cancelled our trial this weekend. 

Gonna seep late tomorrow, then start pulling all the stuff that;s not nailed down inside. We have generator..but that doesn't mean we'll have internet. 

Be well..and god speed. Send prayers our way and to everyone on the east coast...good luck!!!! Maybe this will all blow out to sea!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

and all of NJ and surrounding neighbors!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Leslie. That's so sweet of you. We'll be right over! LOL 

Actually, we're out east and have to evacuate by 10 am. We're going to my sister in laws who lives in Hicksville. I've never had to evacuate from 2 different residences before. Such a strange feeling. 

Please be safe. I love you all so much.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxxoox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Aww, Leslie. That's so sweet of you. We'll be right over! LOL
> 
> Actually, we're out east and have to evacuate by 10 am. We're going to my sister in laws who lives in Hicksville. I've never had to evacuate from 2 different residences before. Such a strange feeling.
> 
> ...


Kerry - so relieved that you have some place to go. Kept thinking about BOTH your places being evacuation zones. Glad you can get to a "safe" place though I'm sure Long Island will get a wallop. Hope you keep power. 
And Leslie -- hope all will be well for your apartment and house. Kind of hard when you have not great choices on either side. Praying all will be safe.

We're staying put, not going to VT. David changed his flight plans and is supposed to arrive at 10:30am I think to Newark Airport. ALL NY area airports will be closed for arrivals starting at noon today so I just pray he gets in on time and makes it here alright. Mass transit, NJ Transit, Metro North -- let's just say every way you could get outta town or around town will shut down at noon. I'm sure cabs will be scarce. Right now it's just muggy out and foggy looking. I'm hitting the store for one last go around and hopefully the farmers market a few blocks from my house.

Everyone please don't take any chances out there. Ten years ago 9/11 taught us that all our material possessions are just stuff. The important thing is family, friends and our pets, who are family. We'll all get through this. Love you all.:smootch:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

KAG said:


> Aww, Leslie. That's so sweet of you. We'll be right over! LOL
> 
> Actually, we're out east and have to evacuate by 10 am. We're going to my sister in laws who lives in Hicksville. I've never had to evacuate from 2 different residences before. Such a strange feeling.
> 
> ...


Kerry, Pat and all affected, prayers are with you and I know you all will be okay. I'm in NJ. Very quiet. Loosing power here and there. Very eary out. Hopefully it just passes everyone by. In my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stay safe too, Christine. :hugging: I suggest a hugfest through the storm. You have three little huggies and of course your hubby


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Just logged on...want to wish you much luck and safety, Pat and _all_!

We are about a mile west of the mandatory evacuation so it became our choice; we're prepared but hunkering down and staying put. 

NJ Gov. Christie made an awesome political move and stated that *all evacuation shelters were to include PETS* ! That was my biggest concern about having to leave, of course - Pearl and my 2 kitties (the reallllly old one just hates being bothered unless he's getting a new cardboard box). I think the pets are one of the reasons we've decided to stay put.

O boy, I am soooo glad Pearl goes on wee wee pads and doesn't require walking outdoors!!!! YAY for wee wee pads!

Everyone - be safe.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thinking and praying for all you east coasters affected by Irene. May God wrap his holy spirit around you and keep you safe.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What's it like out East? Any signs yet? I'm at the store and can't watch the news. I'm on pins and needles worrying about my East Coast friends.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> What's it like out East? Any signs yet? I'm at the store and can't watch the news. I'm on pins and needles worrying about my East Coast friends.


Crystal, where I am at (NJ) about 1hr from Pat. It's just very eary out. Raining like crazy, babies are showing no signs of anything on it's way. Usually the fur-babies can sense these things.

We are loosing power here and there, but I deeply worried for those near the shore line.

They are shutting everthing down here. Which I think is wise.

Prayers to all. We will beat this Irene.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

1 death in North Carolina. Over 200,000 there without power. 


Raining cats and dogs here inland on Long Island. My Steve lost his wallet and drove back to the Hamptons. He wouldn't let me go with him. 

Be safe, Christine.
Xoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxp


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

KAG said:


> 1 death in North Carolina. Over 200,000 there without power.
> 
> 
> Raining cats and dogs here inland on Long Island. My Steve lost his wallet and drove back to the Hamptons. He wouldn't let me go with him.
> ...


Oh my! You must be worried sick about him. Will be praying that he gets back safely!

Everyone, be safe.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

KAG said:


> 1 death in North Carolina. Over 200,000 there without power.
> 
> 
> Raining cats and dogs here inland on Long Island. My Steve lost his wallet and drove back to the Hamptons. He wouldn't let me go with him.
> ...


Oh dear Kerry, that took my breath away. You stay safe sweetheart. Oh poor Steve. Ya know, I asked hubby, if we were to evacuate would he come with? And you know what he told me, He would get me and the kids somewhere safe, and then go home, to protect the house. :blink:

Many hugs to you Kerry. You are in my heart and prayers!!!! Will Steve let you know the moment he gets there? I'm sure he will. Hugs to you.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

We live about 20 minutes west of Pat. It's raining. That's it so far. Filling my bathtub with water later (for flushing) just in case...batteries/flashlights are out. Getting cat carriers...

We are prepared. Last night as it darkened the sky was the weirdest RED. Now, tomorrow night's sunset should be awesome, when this is all over. 

I'd love to give Pearl a great big chewy bone to tide her over but she gets soooo dang property-protective that she fiercely guards against my poor kitties who couldn't care less about her silly bone.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We just got to Sharon & Mikes House (Stan's daughter). It's about an hour inland. So here we are with 9 dogs and 2 cats!!! :w00t::w00t:. But they've all settled in and finally it's quiet here now :blink:. 

It's just me, my dad and sister....Stan, the rebel (idiot) has decided to stay home and leave when it gets "real bad" ....his words. I told him to put his name and S.S. # on his arm with permenant marker. :thumbsup: .....and of course....if it turns out to not be so bad, he'll gloat until the day he dies......:smilie_tischkante: 

Kerry, glad you're getting inland too!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Pat and all my friends in this area...PLEASE stay safe! I am as prepared as I'm gonna be. Lawn patio is all in. Lots of food/water/candles/etc. bought. Nearby towns evacuated but we are at least 8 miles from the water. The trees in my yard are what have me nervous. Hubby has been called into work all weekend. He closed down the parkway last night. Got home at about 6 or 7am this morning. He's sleeping now but has to report back in at around 6pm tonight. I was gonna have to brave the storm alone with the pups but my DH's brother and his fiance have decided to come stay with me. I'm so thankful! If you don't mind, please keep my hubby in your prayers that he will stay safe out there this weekend. 

Stay safe everyone...love to all of you!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

mom2bijou said:


> Pat and all my friends in this area...PLEASE stay safe! I am as prepared as I'm gonna be. Lawn patio is all in. Lots of food/water/candles/etc. bought. Nearby towns evacuated but we are at least 8 miles from the water. The trees in my yard are what have me nervous. Hubby has been called into work all weekend. He closed down the parkway last night. Got home at about 6 or 7am this morning. He's sleeping now but has to report back in at around 6pm tonight. I was gonna have to brave the storm alone with the pups but my DH's brother and his fiance have decided to come stay with me. I'm so thankful! If you don't mind, please keep my hubby in your prayers that he will stay safe out there this weekend.
> 
> Stay safe everyone...love to all of you!!!!


Oh Tammy you be safe. And you got it, Huge prayers for your hubby and you as well, worrying is no fun at all. Maybe, hopefully, he will get a call not to come in. But if he doesn't, and has to go in, prayers will be all over him and you. So glad you will be having company to ride out the storm with you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

KAG said:


> 1 death in North Carolina. Over 200,000 there without power.
> 
> 
> Raining cats and dogs here inland on Long Island. My Steve lost his wallet and drove back to the Hamptons. He wouldn't let me go with him.
> ...


He went back?? Oh my goodness you must be worried. I know he'll be back before you know it but let us know when he gets there. Prayers for him....and you and the girls. xoxo




Mini Pearls Mom said:


> We live about 20 minutes west of Pat. It's raining. That's it so far. Filling my bathtub with water later (for flushing) just in case...batteries/flashlights are out. Getting cat carriers...
> 
> We are prepared. Last night as it darkened the sky was the weirdest RED. Now, tomorrow night's sunset should be awesome, when this is all over.
> 
> I'd love to give Pearl a great big chewy bone to tide her over but she gets soooo dang property-protective that she fiercely guards against my poor kitties who couldn't care less about her silly bone.


Be safe. You are too close to the mandatory evacuation area for my comfort.



mom2bijou said:


> Pat and all my friends in this area...PLEASE stay safe! I am as prepared as I'm gonna be. Lawn patio is all in. Lots of food/water/candles/etc. bought. Nearby towns evacuated but we are at least 8 miles from the water. The trees in my yard are what have me nervous. Hubby has been called into work all weekend. He closed down the parkway last night. Got home at about 6 or 7am this morning. He's sleeping now but has to report back in at around 6pm tonight. I was gonna have to brave the storm alone with the pups but my DH's brother and his fiance have decided to come stay with me. I'm so thankful! If you don't mind, please keep my hubby in your prayers that he will stay safe out there this weekend.
> 
> Stay safe everyone...love to all of you!!!!


Tammy as much as we remember to thank those who serve, we often forget to thank their families that have to go through these times without them since they are out there serving and protecting. I'm so glad you won't be there alone. No power alone is no fun. No power with friends = a party! Prayers for your hubby for sure and for you, B&E, your family and keeping your property safe. xoxo



The A Team said:


> We just got to Sharon & Mikes House (Stan's daughter). It's about an hour inland. So here we are with 9 dogs and 2 cats!!! :w00t::w00t:. But they've all settled in and finally it's quiet here now :blink:.
> 
> It's just me, my dad and sister....Stan, the rebel (idiot) has decided to stay home and leave when it gets "real bad" ....his words. I told him to put his name and S.S. # on his arm with permenant marker. :thumbsup: .....and of course....if it turns out to not be so bad, he'll gloat until the day he dies......:smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Kerry, glad you're getting inland too!


Glad you're safe!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sheil - Please take care. Sounds like you're all set. Sending prayers your way.

:smpullhair: Pat, I can't believe that Stan did that. Didn't you tell him you don't live on a ship and there's to be none of that "going down with the ship" business? Ugh, Stubborn with a capital S!!! Praying he and your home will be safe.

Tammy - I'm so relieved that Erik's brother and SIL-to-be will be there. I know this isn't the bachelor and bachelorette "party" they had in mind :w00t::w00t:but I'm sure you guys will have fun together. And of course, Erik has my prayers, as always. Hope he doesn't take any chances and he doesn't have to try to rescue any Jerseyites out there who don't listen. Like Stan. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> We just got to Sharon & Mikes House (Stan's daughter). It's about an hour inland. So here we are with 9 dogs and 2 cats!!! :w00t::w00t:. But they've all settled in and finally it's quiet here now :blink:.
> 
> It's just me, my dad and sister....Stan, the rebel (idiot) has decided to stay home and leave when it gets "real bad" ....his words. I told him to put his name and S.S. # on his arm with permenant marker. :thumbsup: .....and of course....if it turns out to not be so bad, he'll gloat until the day he dies......:smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Kerry, glad you're getting inland too!


Pat, so glad you and the crew arrived safely. I can not believe Stan :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: I thought you had him convinced. I yi yi. Well, girl, you did your best. My hubby said he would stay behind too, Honestly :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

Many prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh I can't believe Stan stayed. Stay safe Stan. And Steve went out? of course I realize now that nothing has started yet and its not that far but still, yes let us know when he gets back Kerry. 
Sheil and Christine good to hear you are all prepared and hopefully no in direct path of Irene.

Pat you do have a houseful, 9 dogs, (2 cats) but that's 'old hat' to you compared to your puppy party.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I love him dearly. Dopey got his wallet and is on his way back to his sister's, where I am. So happy it wasn't me who left it there. Lol

Love you all.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

KAG said:


> I love him dearly. Dopey got his wallet and is on his way back to his sister's, where I am. So happy it wasn't me who left it there. Lol
> 
> Love you all.
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooo


'
'
Oh I know that feeling ohhhhhhhhhhh to well.

Love you too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> I love him dearly. Dopey got his wallet and is on his way back to his sister's, where I am. So happy it wasn't me who left it there. Lol
> 
> Love you all.
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooo


 
Good to hear Kerry! 

btw it is a beautiful day here with one of those breezes that makes you want to just sit back savour it, summer decided to arrive last week! We may get rain and wind from Irene on Sun, Mon, Tues.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad you and your crew are safe, Pat!
I hope the storm loses strength.
I have a brother who lives in NJ & Brooklyn and works at JFK.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> We just got to Sharon & Mikes House (Stan's daughter). It's about an hour inland. So here we are with 9 dogs and 2 cats!!! :w00t::w00t:. But they've all settled in and finally it's quiet here now :blink:.
> 
> It's just me, my dad and sister....Stan, the rebel (idiot) has decided to stay home and leave when it gets "real bad" ....his words. I told him to put his name and S.S. # on his arm with permenant marker. :thumbsup: .....and of course....if it turns out to not be so bad, he'll gloat until the day he dies......:smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Kerry, glad you're getting inland too!


PAT! Hurricane Party:chili:!!? Right number of fur babies! So glad you're safe! We had offers of places to hightail it to but opted to stay. Honestly, if "this too shall pass" can it please hurry?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> We just got to Sharon & Mikes House (Stan's daughter). It's about an hour inland. So here we are with 9 dogs and 2 cats!!! :w00t::w00t:. But they've all settled in and finally it's quiet here now :blink:.
> 
> It's just me, my dad and sister....Stan, the rebel (idiot) has decided to stay home and leave when it gets "real bad" ....his words. I told him to put his name and S.S. # on his arm with permenant marker. :thumbsup: .....and of course....if it turns out to not be so bad, he'll gloat until the day he dies......:smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Kerry, glad you're getting inland too!


Pat, I'm happy to hear you made it to Sharon and Mike's house okay. In the meantime, I am saying prayers that when it's time to go back to your house, that there will be minimal damage, if any. Of course, I hope there is no damage at all. But, unfortunately, our local news is still forecasting that NJ and NYC will be hit hard with rain and wind. 

Kerry and I have been keeping in touch. I am so relieved that she and Steve and fluffs will be safe with Steve's sister and family. I still can't get over what Kerry went through a few days ago with the earthquake. As some of you know, she felt it big time. The trauma of thinking it might be a terrorist attack was so frightening for her and others who felt the earthquake. And, now this ... wondering what two homes will look like after the hurricane. 

Christine, I know your sister lives in Virginia ... in an area that can be flood prone even with more normal rains. So, my prayers are with her, too.

Here in Virginia, they have moved up the time for the rains and winds to begin ... I think two hours from now. And, then, as the evening goes on, it is expected to get worse during the middle of the night. One of our local weathermen has advised us to not sleep in our beds tonight if we have trees outside of our bedroom windows. We do have fully grown maple trees outside of our windows. So, I am not sure what I will do. I am still trying to recover from whatever I have (I am doing much better) and I sleep better if I am resting in our bed. But, I can go down the hall and sleep in Ashley's bed or the guest room ... both with comfy beds. 

Felix isn't worried at all. He always seems to take things over-calmly and then I get upset wondering how he can be that way! LOL Seriously, he thinks I worry too much about emergency essentials. (yes, we have them) My main worry is not having power ... because of my need for air-conditioning with the MS. 

Virginia Beach just had a small tornado hit about an hour ago. It did damage to at least five houses. So, there are tornadoes along with the wind and rain.

Sue, does it seem quieter in the city since the transportation system has shut down? Are there a lot of cabs out there? 

Well, in a couple of days this will be all over. I just pray that the damage wil not be nearly as bad as predicted. 

Stay safe everyone. I'm thinking and praying for all of you and your families.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad you're all in a place of safety. I hope Stan and Steve are safe as well! xoxo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pat, I'm happy to hear you made it to Sharon and Mike's house okay. In the meantime, I am saying prayers that when it's time to go back to your house, that there will be minimal damage, if any. Of course, I hope there is no damage at all. But, unfortunately, our local news is still forecasting that NJ and NYC will be hit hard with rain and wind.
> 
> Kerry and I have been keeping in touch. I am so relieved that she and Steve and fluffs will be safe with Steve's sister and family. I still can't get over what Kerry went through a few days ago with the earthquake. As some of you know, she felt it big time. The trauma of thinking it might be a terrorist attack was so frightening for her and others who felt the earthquake. And, now this ... wondering what two homes will look like after the hurricane.
> 
> ...


 
Marie, you are such a sweeheart. Just got power back, off and on. Hubby has his battery radio, and has got everything ready. He said, on the news, you can't believe how many people stayed behind but gratefully, many have listened)

Oh how I pray for all of you.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

It rained heavily here a few hours ago, but right now it's just very cloudy.... big black clouds... and very, very humid... yuck. The first round of rain and wind already knocked part of a tree (not mine thank God) into my neighbor's yard, so that has me very worried. I'm as prepared as I can be, but I hate that the worst of the storm will arrive around midnight. I don't like that I won't be able to see what's going on out there.... too scary. 

I'm glad to hear that you're safe, Pat, but I can't believe Stan stayed behind :blink:. And Kerry, hugs to you and Steve, glad to hear that you're safe, too. Sue, stay away from the windows, lol. Tammy, I'm glad that you'll have company and I'll keep your husband in my prayers. And to everyone else in the path of the storm..... stay safe.

I hope that everyone can check in tomorrow and let us know how they are. I'll try to check in, but my town has a history of power loss with large rainfalls and the fact that they've already moved all of the utility trucks and garbage trucks to a parking lot in the highest area of town, doesn't make me feel confident . 

Here's a picture of the cloudy, ominous looking sky.... I'm sure that as the night goes on it will look much worse.









Stay safe.
Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, Stan got here......then he started on us....he says he just came to bring a dog pen I asked for and that he might go back, then he got his daughter mad at him for something else. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

....so why is he still here? Guess his back is hurting him.....:w00t::smilie_tischkante:

I keep telling my self, it's not his age...it's his attitude!!!!! Lord help me, it's gonna be a long 24 - 48 hours!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - please take care. I've never heard the advice about bedrooms and trees but it kind of makes sense. I'm praying that you, Felix and Snowball will remain safe and comfy in your home. Yes the streets are really quiet here. I look out the window and very few people are walking and a smattering of cars and cabs. It's weird looking out -- kind of bright but certainly no sun -- maybe it's fog. We've had rain off and on.

Debbie - I'm sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way. I know you worry about those trees - I remember us looking at them when I visited you. Just hoping all will stay in place and the storm won't be too pounding. And hoping you don't lose power and if you do, not for long.

Tyler's didn't eat his breakfast and won't eat anything today. :blink: Maybe he senses the storm coming. I'm not at all worried since every once in a while he has a mini-hunger strike.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Ok, Stan got here......then he started on us....he says he just came to bring a dog pen I asked for and that he might go back, then he got his daughter mad at him for something else. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
> 
> ....so why is he still here? Guess his back is hurting him.....:w00t::smilie_tischkante:
> 
> I keep telling my self, it's not his age...it's his attitude!!!!! Lord help me, it's gonna be a long 24 - 48 hours!!!!!!!!!


Pat, may God give you strength and may your hosts give you wine. :smhelp::Bad day::smpullhair::shocked::wine:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Pat, may God give you strength and may your hosts give you wine. :smhelp::Bad day::smpullhair::shocked::wine:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Trees! I have three humongous maples towering over our house. A large ash on the side and a large spruce in the front. I think we'll be sleeping on the lower level tonight!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lindy said:


> Trees! I have three humongous maples towering over our house. A large ash on the side and a large spruce in the front. I think we'll be sleeping on the lower level tonight!


Uh oh. Now if you were a guy you'd probably go out with a chain saw in the height of the storm to cut them down so they don't fall on the house. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: But you're a woman so you'll smartly sleep on a lower level.  Stay safe. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Debbie, I am like you. I hate that the bigger part of the storm is expected after midnight. I plan turning on our house floodlights so that I can see how bad things really look out there. That is, of course, as long as we don't lose power. Our maple tree overlooking the deck is very close to the house. I would feel so sad if we lost the trees ... I love them and over the past fifteen years have watched them grow into beautiful mature trees.

The last time we lost power my computer and i-pad were out, too. Verizon. 

However, we do have a lanline phone. We made sure to keep one just in case the cell phones lose power.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers that you all stay safe and that your hubbies don't drive you crazy!

And Tammy, special prayers that your hubby and all of his fellow police, fire and other first responders stay safe as well!

Now, off to have a glass of wine in honor of all of you!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Debbie, I am like you. I hate that the bigger part of the storm is expected after midnight. I plan turning on our house floodlights so that I can see how bad things really look out there. That is, of course, as long as we don't lose power. Our maple tree overlooking the deck is very close to the house. I would feel so sad if we lost the trees ... I love them and over the past fifteen years have watched them grow into beautiful mature trees.
> 
> The last time we lost power my computer and i-pad were out, too. Verizon.
> 
> However, we do have a lanline phone. We made sure to keep one just in case the cell phones lose power.


I love my trees too, Marie. I hope that you're safe tonight.

Hugs!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Still sending lots of prayers your way. Stay safe.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just to put you all at ease....I have more wine here than I can possibly consume in several days!!!!!!! Life is good!!!!! Even if Stan went back...actually it's better for all of us here!!! We're having a puppy party here with 8 doggies!!!! woohoo!!!! one doggie left with Sharon's son, but we're still good!!! You're all invited, come on!!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Just to put you all at ease....I* have more wine here than I can possibly consume in several days!!!!!!!* Life is good!!!!! Even if Stan went back...actually it's better for all of us here!!! We're having a puppy party here with 8 doggies!!!! woohoo!!!! one doggie left with Sharon's son, but we're still good!!! You're all invited, come on!!!! :chili::chili:


This seems to be a very common theme amongst most people I know in NY and NJ tonight! Hurricane parties with lots of booze. Hey, you have to do something to calm the nerves AND get through those stir-crazy feelings! Stay safe, keep up that positive attitude that you are known for, and enjoy that impromptu puppy party!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Just to put you all at ease....I have more wine here than I can possibly consume in several days!!!!!!! Life is good!!!!! Even if Stan went back...actually it's better for all of us here!!! We're having a puppy party here with 8 doggies!!!! woohoo!!!! one doggie left with Sharon's son, but we're still good!!! You're all invited, come on!!!! :chili::chili:


I am so glad to hear that, Pat. I was afraid with all the doggie stuff you were having to pack up that there might not be enough room for a decent stash of wine. Should have known better.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Just to put you all at ease....I have more wine here than I can possibly consume in several days!!!!!!! Life is good!!!!! Even if Stan went back...actually it's better for all of us here!!! We're having a puppy party here with 8 doggies!!!! woohoo!!!! one doggie left with Sharon's son, but we're still good!!! You're all invited, come on!!!! :chili::chili:


LOL ~ I want to evacuate my own house!! Deb said to "Hang in there".

We don't have a hurricane, but we do have LBB!! Ugggg, he makes me sick. Pass the wine, Pat.

Lovies to all, and be safe.

Joplin


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I decided to take a nice relaxing shower. Yeah, a relaxing shower alright. All of a sudden I hear the shrieking sounds of our smoke alarms! My husband decided to fry himself a hamburger ... like he needs a fried hamburger. Grrrr. And, he likes his hamburgers charred! Poor Snowball was barking due to the shrieking sounds of the alarms ... they even hurt my ears. My soon to be ex (just kidding) is running around opening windows and the deck door ... as I hear the pouring rain outside. So, I yell to him (I can't yell very much because my throat is out of whack with this recent ... whatever I have ... to close the **** windows! We are experiencing hurricane weather!

A fried hamburger! This morning, while my hubby was playing golf, I cleaned the kitchen and had everything sparkling. My hubby can fry one hamburger ... mess up the burners on the stove ... smoke up the house ... set off the alarm system ... and, mess up the kitchen I so lovingly cleaned this morning. 

So, please keep those prayers coming for those of us who are being driven crazy by our hubbies. Otherwise, I am going to put an ad up for an adoption of a very nice lady and her darling Malt. 

In the meantime, I will count my many blessings. Yes, I will ... yes, I will.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Men - can't live with 'em; can't live without 'em. Well, at least the first part is true. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my. Marie, honey you can come live with me. Okay, you, me, Pat, Sue and all our fluffs...heaven, I'm in heaven (think old forties tune.) Now, Stan needs some counseling as to what it means to be a man and what it means to be stupidly macho. Chances are the house will still be standing, but what did HE do to keep it safe? Unless, there was a fear of looting...staying there is just plain stubborn. I am so sorry Pat, sometimes a man fails the test. The question is do you forgive him? As if a hurricane wasn't enough to deal with? You just stay safe and keep the whole A team safe...later...we...will...deal...with...macho Stan.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I had to laugh as I read this thread, many of us have :wacko1: hubby's, but Stan might just take the cake lol
Marie I always dread it when dh decides he wants to cook a little something, I think he's blind, he doesn't notice, grease:angry: and I think I would die if he ever cleaned the counter after he cooks, and we won't even go there about the floor:innocent:
Please all of you stay safe, I don't drink but I am wishing I had one glass of your wine Pat, I will continue my prayers
Tammy, I will be praying for Eric and for you, I remember how stressful those years were. I love you


----------

